# Assorted Free computer and phone investigative tools



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Link to a bunch of free tools to help some people out. 

Some of it is very technical but if you have someone who can help out at least you have the tools.

Free IT forensic software | Free computer forensic software tools


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks. It will help me help others. Odd I ended up on this thread but...

This is an area Im not as good at as VARS


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

glitch and double sorry


----------



## BlueCalcite (Jul 15, 2013)

Great find -- thanks!


----------

